# Cichlid help please



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi there just wondering.. 
I have a red devil cichlid.. and I have several bottom feeders in with him.. I was told I wouldn't get anything in with him.. But so far we have all been managing, the loaches have plenty of hiding places.. But Rocky seems in a terrible mood and is frantically chasing if he spots one.... He is normally ok about the loaches, like he had accepted them.. 

Would there be a possible reason for him to suddenly turn into a monster???

I have chucked in a brine shrimp cube.. thinking maybe he was a tad hungry and this was what could be driving him. He frantically ate them as if he had never been fed....


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What size is he and how long has he been in the tank.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> What size is he and how long has he been in the tank.


Apprx 4" He came in the tank.. My sis bought the tank and he was still in it when she went for it.. No mention of the fish though on Ebay so she was a bit shocked.. she wanted to put tropical fish in it... So I had him... I don't know how old he is... I have had him about 3 months. maybe a bit more not sure.. anyway.. I wasn't told he couldn't have a mate at first and I got him one but had to take it back. I had explained to the aquatic centre what I had.... he nearly chased it out the tank.. so I settled with the bottom feeders who he isn't to bothered about.. He is generally very laid back and hates me.... But earlier he was going mental. When I intro the bottom feeders I changed the tank round so he didn't feel like he owned everything....
Last week he was gliding round the top I thought he was lacking air or bad water)but I noticed some real tiny live food so put that down to that.... And he has been ok since..

He is calm again now...

Here he is..







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Apprx 4" He came in the tank.. My sis bought the tank and he was still in it when she went for it.. No mention of the fish though on Ebay so she was a bit shocked.. she wanted to put tropical fish in it... So I had him... I don't know how old he is... I have had him about 3 months. maybe a bit more not sure.. anyway.. I wasn't told he couldn't have a mate at first and I got him one but had to take it back. I had explained to the aquatic centre what I had.... he nearly chased it out the tank.. so I settled with the bottom feeders who he isn't to bothered about.. He is generally very laid back and hates me.... But earlier he was going mental. When I intro the bottom feeders I changed the tank round so he didn't feel like he owned everything....
> Last week he was gliding round the top I thought he was lacking air or bad water)but I noticed some real tiny live food so put that down to that.... And he has been ok since..
> 
> He is calm again now...
> ...


Red Devil cichlids can grow to over 12" in length so yours hasn't reached sexual maturity yet.

Unfortunately, like other Central American cichlids, Red Devils are known for their boisterous and sometimes violent temperaments (especially as they mature), and as such, should be kept away from relatively peaceful species. I recommend keeping these fish either on their own or with other robust species (i.e large catfish and other cichlids, such as Parachromis) in a big tank, however large cichlid communities can end up in a blood bath.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> Red Devil cichlids can grow to over 12" in length so yours hasn't reached sexual maturity yet.
> 
> Unfortunately, like other Central American cichlids, Red Devils are known for their boisterous and sometimes violent temperaments (especially as they mature), and as such, should be kept away from relatively peaceful species. I recommend keeping these fish either on their own or with other robust species (i.e large catfish and other cichlids, such as Parachromis) in a big tank, however large cichlid communities can end up in a blood bath.


We have discussed him before Luke.. but he has always been well behaved.. Apart from the other big fish I intro'd. But tonight he didn't half go into a frenzy... It kinda stopped when I sat next to the tank... And he is all chilled again.. he didn't managed to catch anyone.. Thank goodness... I just wonder what the heck is going thru its head...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I think he is just displaying normal cichlid behaviour. While you are here tell me how big your plec are.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I think he is just displaying normal cichlid behaviour. While you are here tell me how big your plec are.


They are about 4 and a half " just a bit longer than Rocky.. I know I won't be able to keep the two due to how big they grow...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats not what I was thinking about. I just wanted to let you Know that if the plec is small enough to fit in his mouth he could be a danger to your devil. Years ago when I used to breed oscars I had a twelve inch oscar try to eat a plec. When it realised it was too big to swallow he tried to spit it out. The spine on it's dorsal fin then stuck into the top of his mouth. After swimming round with it sticking out of his mouth for a day and a half I had to cut of what was sticking out and pull the rest through his gills.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Thats not what I was thinking about. I just wanted to let you Know that if the plec is small enough to fit in his mouth he could be a danger to your devil. Years ago when I used to breed oscars I had a twelve inch oscar try to eat a plec. When it realised it was too big to swallow he tried to spit it out. The spine on it's dorsal fin then stuck into the top of his mouth. After swimming round with it sticking out of his mouth for a day and a half I had to cut of what was sticking out and pull the rest through his gills.


Yuck.. I made sure all my others won't fit in his mouth as that was mentioned to me.. Has been said that some get stuck in their mouths...

I bought a shubunkin.(sp) and added to my cold water tank years ago.. And I am a bit sad and I am telling you they all had personality... I noticed one of the fish look like it was being eaten.. anyway.. that had to be culled and then I noticed something stuck on the shubs side.... It was a flat parasite.. My ex managed to get it off with the tweezers....


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Just a thought though how long does it take for him to mature.. I mean how long have I got before I need to get a whopping tank.... In fact when he is mature is it fair to keep him in anything less than 4'???


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Just a thought though how long does it take for him to mature.. I mean how long have I got before I need to get a whopping tank.... In fact when he is mature is it fair to keep him in anything less than 4'???


Going by the adult size, something in the 5-6 x 2 x 2ft range will be OK.

One word that can be applied to big cichlids is this, schizophrenic... :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> Going by the adult size, something in the 5-6 x 2 x 2ft range will be OK.
> 
> One word that can be applied to big cichlids is this, schizophrenic... :lol:


Hahah Well don't worry.. I will be posting him to you... LOL


----------

